# SCARBO - Teletone Audio



## Teletone Audio (Feb 28, 2021)

*TEASER*




*TRAILER*




*IN-DEPTH WALKTHROUGH*




*OUR MUSE*




*1.3 Update Highlights*
We recently updated Scarbo to 1.3. We doubled the amount of instruments and added all-new Multis. We really loved the world of where Scarbo came from and really couldn't stop where we left off at.

This update is *FREE* to all existing owners and comes with all new purchases.




*SCARBO - Melancholy In Motion*
With the intricacies happening under the hood, Scarbo creates movements and moods through sounds, synths, pads and drums perfect for a modern, moody track.

*Now available...*
*https://www.teletoneaudio.com/scarbo*


----------



## fourteentoone (Mar 1, 2021)

Very very creative and unique sounds in the teaser. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 2, 2021)

fourteentoone said:


> Very very creative and unique sounds in the teaser. Looking forward to this.


Thank you Gareth! We are very excited about it.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 3, 2021)

Love it ! Getting a few "Under the Skin" vibes from it, which I love !


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 3, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Love it ! Getting a few "Under the Skin" vibes from it, which I love !


Love Mica Levi's work! Thank you


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 3, 2021)

Found the mural, @Teletone Audio 








Music Wall · 94 S 10th St, Minneapolis, MN 55403


★★★★★ · Historical landmark




www.google.com


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 3, 2021)

Pedro Camacho said:


> Found the mural, @Teletone Audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it! So cool.


----------



## gnapier (Mar 4, 2021)

Very interesting. Really appreciate the background. Looking forward to the next video...


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 4, 2021)

really excited about this. any chance this will be kontakt player or nks? would love to see your piani that way too!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 4, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> really excited about this. any chance this will be kontakt player or nks? would love to see your piani that way too!


Thank you for the interest. It is something we are constantly reviewing but more than likely we will not launch with Kontakt Player for Scarbo. It will require Kontakt full.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 14, 2021)

SCARBO is now out!

Have a watch of the trailer...


And then pop some popcorn and watch our 45min in-depth walkthrough...


We really wanted to create a product that felt simple to use but created a complex arrangement of sounds. At it's core are the MOOD and MOVEMENT knobs. These knobs trigger a variety of different effects, scripts, and LFO's per instrument and can take a simple sound and make it come alive.







Underneath this simple GUI is a matrix of modulators, LFOs, scripts, and effects that we hope will encourage people to just play versus needing to add additional work on top of the sounds. But... by all means if you are like us, go for it! We just know time can be sacred and the joy of just simply writing music often gets lost when you start to tweak things!

We were inspired by a lot of different films and sounds and often sounds of SCARBO gravitate towards the menacing sounds but with a light touch and a major chord it can also bloom into something very beautiful as well.

To learn more and to buy visit the link below...
*SCARBO*

Thank you!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 25, 2021)

Just a quick demonstration of a few patches from SCARBO.

Patches used: Harmless (lead), Eight Oh Eight (drums), Harmless (bass), Outgoing Introvert (other keys), A Slight Tension (strings). No external effects except side chain compressor 

Learn more about SCARBO here:
*SCARBO*


----------



## Teletone Audio (May 25, 2021)

Watch as Jeremy Larson plays Radiohead's Kid A using only our latest instrument SCARBO.

It's been said about SCARBO...
_"It's like having Thom Yorke's sound in one instrument!"._

To watch a walkthrough and to purchase SCARBO visit the link below...
https://www.teletoneaudio.com/scarbo


----------



## TQUnderground (May 27, 2021)

This sounds very inspiring! Can you give us some information on how many instruments/patches are included? Is there also a way to control the motion or sync it to tempo, is there a way to change the internals via the wrench? And finally, the footprint is pretty small, so I am wondering whether you are using single samples and stretch them, or what the basis of the instrument is in terms of samples/RR/velocity layers (or not)?

Sorry for the many questions - this sounds amazing, but I haven't found much information or reviews on Teletone so far, and the ones I found did not discuss the small footprint of your products (which is notable, especially when compared to the competition). I hope you don't get this wrong - I am old enough to remember times when people squeezed amazing sounds out of a few KB of samples, and I know that the 'sound' of something does not depend on the size of the sample pool. Still, there is always the fear that sampled instruments with limited sample sets sound repetitive or have an audible machine gun effect when played fast. Thanks for some insight on your process and thinking behind the product! And again: Sounds lovely, and I am really tempted.


----------



## Teletone Audio (May 27, 2021)

TQUnderground said:


> This sounds very inspiring! Can you give us some information on how many instruments/patches are included? Is there also a way to control the motion or sync it to tempo, is there a way to change the internals via the wrench? And finally, the footprint is pretty small, so I am wondering whether you are using single samples and stretch them, or what the basis of the instrument is in terms of samples/RR/velocity layers (or not)?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions - this sounds amazing, but I haven't found much information or reviews on Teletone so far, and the ones I found did not discuss the small footprint of your products (which is notable, especially when compared to the competition). I hope you don't get this wrong - I am old enough to remember times when people squeezed amazing sounds out of a few KB of samples, and I know that the 'sound' of something does not depend on the size of the sample pool. Still, there is always the fear that sampled instruments with limited sample sets sound repetitive or have an audible machine gun effect when played fast. Thanks for some insight on your process and thinking behind the product! And again: Sounds lovely, and I am really tempted.


Hi @TQUnderground thank you for the interest, glad it's sounding inspiring! My name is Ryan, I am part owner of Teletone Audio along with Jeremy who you will or have seen in our walkthroughs.

If you haven't, but I assume you have, take a look at the 44 minute walkthrough of SCARBO. Jeremy walks through some of the patches and all of the functionality of the instrument...



To answer some of your questions specifically...



> Is there also a way to control the motion or sync it to tempo?


On some of the patches the Movement knob has a little ^ triangle where you can click on that and it gives you options.








> Is there a way to change the internals via the wrench?


Yep. Just select the wrench and go to town.



> The footprint is pretty small, so I am wondering whether you are using single samples and stretch them, or what the basis of the instrument is in terms of samples/RR/velocity layers (or not)?


We tried to be as CPU efficient, and download file size efficient as possible but we also didn't want to comprise the sound and fidelity. So I can't answer you direct as every patch is entirely different. Some patches are super minimal and others are very complex with different groups of samples and layerings and velocity layers.

We did custom recordings of strings, brass, percussion, many different vintage analog synthesizers and used whatever means necessary to process them (both with outboard gear and in the box) in such a way to get the desired result we were after. So I really do not think there will be any negative surprises in terms of getting any sort of machine gunning or quality issues with regard to the sound.

I know it's impossible to step outside of my role at Teletone, but truly as an artist and composer I absolutely love this library. The sounds are so complex as you begin to use the mod wheel, as you adjust the Mood and Movement knob the sounds morph entirely into complex and inspiring sounds.

Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions at all, would be happy to help!


----------



## James Everingham (Nov 11, 2021)

Great sounds. Big fan!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Nov 22, 2021)

James Everingham said:


> Great sounds. Big fan!


Thanks James! We appreciate that and the support.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello all!

We just wanted to share that we recently updated and totally expanded on Scarbo!

*Update teaser video...
*

We doubled the amount of instruments and added all-new Multis. We really loved the world of where Scarbo came from and really couldn't stop where we left off at.

This update is *FREE* to all existing owners and comes with all new purchases.

*Update highlight playthrough...*


If you were an early adopter of Scarbo (before we encoded to Kontakt Player) you will need to reach out to *Customer Support* to get your free update.

Otherwise just check PULSE for the easy one-click update!

Enjoy!!
Ryan


----------



## Teletone Audio (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi all! We made a video with a "pro tip" on attaching the modwheel to controls on Scarbo and then we dive in even deeper on how to modify the automation parameters.

This may be covered ground for most of you, but I myself was a latecomer to knowing how to do this and it's REALLY helped make some of my Kontakt instruments more dynamic and "alive".

If you'd like to learn more about Scarbo visit below...








Scarbo


With the music maker in mind, Scarbo takes all the intricacies of sound design and places them under the hood to create an easy and inspiring instrument.




teletoneaudio.com





Thanks all,
Ryan


----------

